# new to ice fishing



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've never ice fished before , but i'm gonna try it this winter. Any tips would be appreciated. Also what baits , and products work good. thanks


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Fishman took my this past winter for the first time. It was really fun, Cold but fun.
We caught about 40 bluegill and one Y.Perch. I got nervous a few times when the ice started popping but i got over it.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i did it for the first time last year. i bought a auger and a pole. the auger was the most expensive part. we just used a pinmin and wax worms under one of those little ice fishing bobers. i tryed to build my own shanty but it didint work out to well. so i might buy one this year.

j


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Marshall, once we get some good ice, let's hook up. I'll take you out and show you the ropes. 

If you want, I have gear you can use too to see what you'll eventually need. 

Now, what do you want to catch? Gills? Crappie? Perch? Walleye/saugeye? I see you live in New Philly. I live in Cuyahoga Falls, so there may be some travel involved. First ice trip for me is Mogadore. Tradition.

If you REALLY want to experience some great ice fishing, get in on the Presque Isle raffle or just tag along on one of the several trips up there this coming season. Like farm pond fishing, but on a BIG lake.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

i don't really care what i catch i just want to learn how to ice fish. I like catching almost anything.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

This is some of the stuff I depend on for ice fishing:
Warm socks (wool, no cotton!)
Warm boots (I like boots with the felt liners)
Good gloves (I like fingerless wool gloves and a pair of woodchoppers mittens)
Warm head gear (I like a Polartec balaclava hood over baseball hat or wool stocking hat)
Insulated bibs or coveralls (I have blaze orange camo bibs, I can be seen from outer space)
Ice cleats

Terminal tackle for walleye:
Vibe's, Whistle Jigs, Rapala Balance Jigging Lure, Do Jigger, Swedish Pimple, tipped with minnow head or whole minnow.

Terminal tackle for panfish:
Moon Jig, Pinmin, Ant jigs, Swedish Pimple, others, all tipped with waxworm or maggot or minnow head.

Rods:
24" to 30" HT light action spinning rod for panfish with 2 to 4 pound Berkley Ice line.
24" Ice Man medium to medium light spinning rod with 4 to 6 pound Berkley Ice Line for inland lake walleye.
Shorter rods 18" to 24" for inside a shanty, longer rods 24" to 30" for outside a shanty.

Rod holders
Cooler to keep lunch, drink, and maggots from freezing.
Strikemaster Lazer hand auger.
Sled to carry all my stuff, and as an improvised windbreak.
Ice scoop.
Sonar (new Vexilar Ultra Pack this year!)
Cabelas Build-it-yourself ice shanty (I don't use it much because I move around alot).


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

If you want to learn how to ice fish then i suggest you target gills at first to learn the ropes. The action can be fast and its ALWAYS fun!!

Start with steelmagoos and mousejams panfish suggestions. Think SMALL. The ice tackle for panfish is really minute. 

I like to rig as simply as possible. The jig/bait directly tied to the line and drop it down to the bottom and then pick it up 6-12" or so and leave it sit. You will need a tiny bobber OR a "spring bobber" (you can get into that later). At first just use the smallest, tiniest bobber you have. I like the tiny thill bobbers.
Fresh, light line is also a must. Last years curly old line is definitely no good. 

It doesnt hurt to move around and try different spots and depths.

Id also suggest you stay on the same path that you see other ice fishermen use on the ice. 

It dioesnt hurt to chat for a few minutes with other guys on the ice. Most every ice fisherman ive ever met is pretty friendly and you could pick up some pointers, especially concerning ice conditions.

A 5 gallon bucket doubles as a carrier for your stuff and a comfy seat.

Well this is all i can think of for now. If you ever have any specific questions, dont hesitate to ask. But dont ask for my honey holes, cause i dont have any.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Its simple. Just hook up with big daddy like he said and you'll be a pro in a couple of days. When you get a chance to hook up with somebody thats tops in their field, DO IT. Thats whats great about this site, you can go fishing with an expert ice fisherman just by asking. I spent my whole life ice fishing with the less knowledgable and look what happened to me.  I would't go out on 2" of ice with Big Daddy though, he'll bend the ice !


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i was out on magadore first ice with big dady 1.5 turns of the auger and you had a hole 2in of ice at the most just step where he steps and you will be ok 15 to 20 yards behind him   .............jim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

One and a half turns! LOL. That was a great trip with a pucker factor of 9.5 out of 10!!! Can't wait for this year guys! I've even started looking for a power auger. 

Thanks for the kind words. I'm actually thinking of putting on an informal ice fishing basics seminar coming up here one as we get closer. If I can find the time and get the details worked out, I'll get it posted and we can talk about the hardwater.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Been ice fishing one time with BassnPro1. It was a blast. I'm hoping to get into it again this year. At one point we couldn't get the meal worm to the bottom the gills were taking it before it got there. We were pulling gills out everytime we put the hook in the hole. I can't wait for this winter. I'm thinking a rough winter is in store for us which only means one thing. THICK ICE and lots of ice fishing.


fishintiger


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Where is Presque Isle at? Is this the State Park in PA that you are talking about?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

yep, PI is that state park in PA


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Ksuflash, I did a search on the internet for it and there is a place in Northern Michigan with the same name. I wasn't sure where it was?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I almost forgot.... I personally learned to ice fish when I lived in Hinckely because they (Cleveland Metroparks) used to stock several lakes around the area with rainbow trout for ice fishing.

They actually came out and cut a hole in the ice and stock the trout through the hole.

You can fish for them the same way you fish for gills, except for two things, (in my opinion)

1. put the bait 2-4' below the ice

2. stay closer to shore (15-30' or so) The trout just go in circles round and round the lake.

Another good bait for trout is called "power bait". It is like a dough and comes in a little jar. Just enough to cover the hook is all you need to bait up. Try the pink color. Also, you can go with slightly larger jigs such as black mini foo jigs.

Im not sure if this opportunity exists where you live but it would definitely be worth looking into if youre interested.


----------

